# Caridina or Neocaridina??



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello all,
After some recent research (before attempting a neo cross breeding experiment), I have now confused myself as to what species my "blue" shrimps really are.

When I purchased them in april last year, they were on the import list as "Caridina Cantonensis", I do not (and did not) believe that is their true species (common name used was "blueberry"). After researching shortly after purchase, I came to the conclusion that they were "Neocaridina Heteropoda", just a blue variant. (closer to wild than rcs)

Since purchase, I have seen multiple colours from one single female, and all other females at one point or another (quite neat when I see an orange, green, red, and blue shrimp "standing" side by side )
Also all males are clear, no colouring aside from some spots on the body (looking like wild neo heteropoda)

Now, after further research, I am confused as to whether these are Neocaridina Heteropoda, or, Caridina Babaulti.

Anybody able to help me with this species ID?

Picture directly after purchase;








More recent pic of an f3 female;














Reason I ask is I was thinking of attempting a cross-breed of one of these blue shrimp (f4 or f5) and one of the blue pearls I just got (once they produce offspring - will use f1 or f2) 
If these blue's are Caridina, it will be a little harder to cross with Neocaridina Zhangjiajiensis. 

Thank you


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's a photo of one of the males;







And another of the first female;


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Stu (CRS Fan) might be able to ID it, he's pretty good at it.


----------



## Sploosh (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, seems like the only way to know for sure is just to try it out


----------

